# Sistema de "o" e "e" abertos e fechados



## Ivonne do Tango

Bom dia Todos,

Procurei em discussões anteriores e não encontrei este tema (agradeço me direcionem caso houver algum post relacionado).

Sistema de "o" e "e" abertos e fechados (teoria fonética do português do Brasil)
Na Gramática do Celso Cunha e Lindly Cintra tem uma breve menção. Procurei na web mas não encontrei material. Gostaria de reviver essa teoria, aos poucos na minha cabeça, acredito que seria de suporte muito importante para mim que falo o dia inteiro em português. O ouvido faz a aplicação mais relevante, acho que completaria em um bom trabalho ressuscitar essa teoria.

Visto que é uma teoria cheia de poréns, com um monte de regras e exceções, agradeço qualquer material de consulta.

Obrigada,
Ivonne


----------



## Vanda

Ai ai, Ivoninha, que coisa mais complicada para nós! Nós mesmos temos dificuldades quando os sons mudam de abertos para fechados, vice-versa, no caso de singular para plural de algumas palavras em o. (porco -porcos). 
Os noderstinos, por exemplo, normalmente dirão /ménina/, enquanto nós dizemos /mênina/.

Um pouco aqui. 

E temos aqui esta discussão sobre a pronúncia das vogais para um espanhol.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Vanda said:


> Ai ai, Ivoninha, que coisa mais complicada para nós! Nós mesmos temos dificuldades quando os sons mudam de abertos para fechados, vice-versa, no caso de singular para plural de algumas palavras em o. (porco -porcos).
> Os noderstinos, por exemplo, normalmente dirão /ménina/, enquanto nós dizemos /mênina/.
> 
> Um pouco aqui.
> 
> E temos aqui esta discussão sobre a pronúncia das vogais para um espanhol.


 

É mesmo Vanda, para vocês também? Olha só! 

Os alteamentos de vogais: de "e" para "i" e "o" para "u" são muito comuns, dependendo da região. Acontece quando a sílaba tônica contém um "i" ou "u", é ali que se a sílaba anterior contém um "e" ou "o" respectivamente, pois se produz este processo fonético onde a língua está propiciada a subir um degrau. Como esses, nossa, tem muitos outros processos; é muito interessante.  Nordestino abre o "e" nessa palavra? Meu Deus inexistente!

Mas Sistemas de Abertos e Fechados é muito complexo, fico muito grata do link que me enviou, já mesmo vou pesquisar lá.

Beijões,
Ivonne


----------



## Vanda

Apenas clarificando, temos dificuldades quando os sons mudam, no caso de singular para plural, vice-versa. Os outros sons, que os hispanoparlantes têm dificuldade em diferenciar, são instintivos para nós que crescemos ouvindo e falando-os sem pensar nas diferenças. 
Meu querido amigo argentino, professor de espanhol, casado com brasileira e vivendo aqui há talvez uns 10 anos, ainda não consegue pronunciar os sons abertos e fechados como nós! Ou seja, não se incomode, pois mesmo sabendo a teoria, a prática continuará sendo difícil para o estrangeiro. Mas o mesmo acontece em todas as línguas. Veja a maioria dos brasileiros tentando falar as vogais antes de n no italiano, por exemplo. Na própria palavra /italiâno/ como dizemos, /italiáno/, como eles dizem.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Não me incomodo não, eu sei também  das dificultades que temos para produzir certos sons...  Quando o ouvido é bom demais pode ficar certa que apoiada na teoria vai ficar falando direitinho (sobretudo se quer). A tarefa mais adorável de quem ensina é ir sempre para a frente, em positivo.

O ouvido sem dúvida é quem faz o trabalho mais importante, um ouvido com capacidade musical é ideal. Acredito que a língua é a música das culturas: pode executá-la, escutá-la, interpretá-la, achar-se com ela ou não e, finalmente, vai numa só pincelada lhe descrever de corpo inteiro.  

É bom complementar.
Beijo,
Ivonne


----------



## vf2000

Atenção: os nordestinos *NÃO *dizem m*é*nina como pode parecer. No Nordeste dizemos /m*i*nina/
Nem todo /e/ é pronunciado de forma aberta no Nordeste.
Reconheço que para quem não é da terra é difícil saber quando se abre os sons e quando não.

AXÉ!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

vf2000 said:


> Atenção: os nordestinos *NÃO *dizem m*é*nina como pode parecer. No Nordeste dizemos /m*i*nina/
> Nem todo /e/ é pronunciado de forma aberta no Nordeste.
> Reconheço que para quem não é da terra é difícil saber quando se abre os sons e quando não.
> 
> AXÉ!


 

Pois é, fiquei estranhada por isso perguntei depóis da declaração da Vanda.  

Felizmente, eu sei reconhecer com o ouvido, mas preciso de apoiar esse reconhecimento com alguma teoria, só para lembrar.


----------



## Guigo

vf2000 said:


> Atenção: os nordestinos *NÃO *dizem m*é*nina como pode parecer. No Nordeste dizemos /m*i*nina/
> Nem todo /e/ é pronunciado de forma aberta no Nordeste.
> Reconheço que para quem não é da terra é difícil saber quando se abre os sons e quando não.
> 
> AXÉ!


 
Mas na Bahia, vf, eles abrem o "e" e "o" (talvez você esteja se referindo, em seu post, ao antigo NE, que não incluía Bahia e Sergipe).

Uma boa referência deste _baianês_ é Gal Costa, soteropolitana legítima, cantando "Deixa sangrar", de Caetano Veloso.


----------



## Vanda

Esqueci que a Bahia não é nordeste. Como sou viciada em Betânias, Caes e Gals cantando /ménina/ bem abertos, fui logo generalizando.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Vanda said:


> Esqueci que a Bahia não é nordeste. Como sou viciada em Betânias, Caes e Gals cantando /ménina/ bem abertos, fui logo generalizando.


 

A Bahia é um dos 9 Estados do Nordeste, passando pelo A de Alagoas até o S de Sergipe.


----------



## Vanda

Ahem.... meninos, não vamos discutir a divisão política do país aqui, tá?
Ivone, era uma brincadeira apenas!


----------



## Guigo

Ivonne do Tango said:


> A Bahia é um dos 9 Estados do Nordeste, passando pelo A de Alagoas até o S de Sergipe.


 
Yvonne, quem fez escola primária, aqui no Brasil, até a metade dos anos '70, aprendeu que a Bahia era parte do Leste Setentrional. Depois fizeram um re-arranjo nas Regiões Brasileiras e a Bahia (+Sergipe) passou a fazer parte do NE.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Vanda querida, tudo bem, é que a ADIT NE (Associação de Desenvolvimento Imobiliário e Turístico do Nordeste Brasileiro) não podia estar tão confundida e incluir a Bahia como um dos 9 Estados! RSSSS Pois é, agora que é o tempo em que vivemos, Bahia é Nordeste.

Eu gosto de altear as vogais que o permitem, acho que carioca também o faz.

Beijinhos


----------



## vf2000

Gente, não é por nada não, mas eu acho que quem não é do Nordeste deveria evitar comentar sobre apronúncia da nossa região.

Sei que em MUITAS palavras os nordestinos abrem as vogais, em especial o "e", mas no caso específico da palavra *menina *o "e" é pronunciado como "i".

Como vocês do Sul/Sudeste não memorizaram (pra quê?) quando se abre o *e*, quando se diz *i,* quando se abre o *o*, quando se diz *u*, espero que esses comentários não confundam os não-lusófonos.

Eu estou me referindo à Bahia, a Salvador e ai se diz _/minino_/_minina/_. Experiência própria.
Observem o Caetano em /Minina/ do anel de lua e estrela...

AXÉ


----------

